#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  What are the advantages and disadvantages of views in the database?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Database view is a searchable object in a database that is defined by a query.
But view doesn't store data,Some calls views as "virtual tables."


Can someone explain me the advantages and disadvantages of database views?

----------

